# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  SOY NUEVA

## Maga_Lucía

Hola a todo el mundo de este foro magia potagia. Me llamo Lucía, y espero saber todo que tenga que ver con la magia, pues porque me gusta.

----------


## magomigue

cuenta algo mas sobre ti hija¡¡¡ bienvenida¡¡ ahora veras como mucha gente te contesta¡¡¡

un saludo

----------


## Maga_Lucía

y que más quieres que diga?

----------


## Mistico

Hola Lucía!

Edad, lugar de procedencia, tiempo en la magia, estudias, trabajas, hijos, soltera, casada, comprometida ?¿?¿?¿ :)

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Como por ejemplo así:

-*Edad*: 20

-*lugar de procedencia*: madrid

-*tiempo en la magia*: pues desde que empezé a hacer mi primer truco de magia el de la cuerda rota y recompuesta

-*estudias*: si

-*trabajas*: aún no

-*hijos*: como voy a tener hijos, si no estoy casada

-*soltera*: si

-*casada*: ya lo he dicho antes en lo de hijos

-*comprometida*: que va.


*posdata*: por cierto, estos son mis trucos de magia ensayados, pero que me salieron bien. (Hize cinco trucos).

-*1er TRUCO*: Levitar un trozo de papel, y después ese papel hacer la forma de una flor, para levitar otra vez.
-*2º TRUCO*: Billete roto sin ningun agujero.
-*3er TRUCO*: Tener dos monedas en cada mano, y una de las monedas hacer aparecer en la mano derecha.
-*4º TRUCO*: Aplastar un vaso de cristal.
-*5º TRUCO*: Adivinar una carta.

----------


## xavial16

Bienvenidaaaaa!!!!!!!

 :Wink1: 

Xavier

----------


## shark

> -*hijos*: como voy a tener hijos, si no estoy casada
> 
> .


Es que no hace falta estar casada/o para tener hijos.......  8-)

----------


## Ritxi

> Iniciado por Maga_Lucía
> 
> 
> -*hijos*: como voy a tener hijos, si no estoy casada
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Es que no hace falta estar casada/o para tener hijos.......  8-)


Que la vais a asustar el primer dia...

----------


## Dow

adivinaste una carta!  :shock: 


y la razón que da para querer aprender magia es sin duda la mejor que pueda existir, porque te gusta... en serio, para qué más razones, te gusta y punto.

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Gracias Ritxi, por decirle a los demás que me van a asustar el primer día, eres un as, el as de... de rombos. Por cierto, Ritxi, ¿qué has querido decir con lo del primer día?.

----------


## Warper

Bienvenida al foro, Lucía.
 :D

----------


## magomigue

> Por cierto, Ritxi, ¿qué has querido decir con lo del primer día?.



creo que ha sido porque te has registrado hoy... :D  :twisted:

----------


## Iván Manso

Qué raro. Entra un mago y le saludan 2 o 3 y de pronto entra una maga y más de 10 respuestas en poco tiempo. Estáis enfermos :D   

Lucía, cuidado con estos elementos, que tienen un peligro... 

Bienvenida, disfruta del foro y de lo que hay escrito en él. Investiga y encontrarás cosas interesantes.

Un saludo

Iván Manso

----------


## Ritxi

> Iniciado por Maga_Lucía
> 
> Por cierto, Ritxi, ¿qué has querido decir con lo del primer día?.
> 
> 
> 
> creo que ha sido porque te has registrado hoy... :D  :twisted:


lo has clavao...     :Wink:

----------


## Warper

> Qué raro. Entra un mago y le saludan 2 o 3 y de pronto entra una maga y más de 10 respuestas en poco tiempo. Estáis enfermos :D


No somos enfermos, somos unos caballeros, hay que cuidar a las mujeres en la magia ya que no son muchas.

 :(

----------


## Dramagic

Pues para cuidarla darle información útil sobre cómo aprender y progresar.

Lucia: te dejo una dirección.

www.seimadrid.net

----------


## magojuanjo

Bienvenida Lucia, espero que se animen mas magas, que se que las hay.

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Gracias chicos soy los mejores, y que también deciros que cuando he visto mi tema de soy nueva (el mio), pues no me dí cuenta de que yo ya tenía 2 páginas. Pues si Dow, si, adiviné una carta, ¿tu no?.

----------


## Dow

alguna que otra...   :Oops:

----------


## Maga_Lucía

¿cómo por ejemplo?, que carta

----------


## Dow

oooh, el tres de corazones, I LOVE 3 DE CORAZONES...

casi se le cayó una lágrima a la muchacha... la verdad es que hice algo muy muy majete. de coña, pero moló mucho.

----------


## eidanyoson

Dowi, no seas modesto  :D  :D 

 (ni te imaginas lo que vale este chaval, ah! por cierto! bienvenida tb)

----------


## Dow

jajaja eh, que lo del tres de corazones te lo debo a tí... tú me enseñaste como conseguirlo jajaja

le adiviné la carta por msn... jajajaja

----------


## TxeMa

El 8 de marzo hay una cena en Barcelona y vamos varios del foro.

¿Qué tal coger el ave y venirte? 

:D

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Dow, lo que tu has dicho antes lo de que el 3 de corazones, eso te has referido a mi, o a otra persona?, es solo por saberlo.

----------


## pujoman

> El 8 de marzo hay una cena en Barcelona y vamos varios del foro.
> 
> ¿Qué tal coger el ave y venirte? 
> 
> :D


xDD buen intento si jajaaj

bienvenida al foro

un saludo

----------


## Dow

a otra persona, contigo no he tenido ninguna experiencia relacionada con esa carta   :Oops:

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Vale, pero no hace falta que pongas siempre ese icono

----------


## ign

Siempre que se registra una chica acudís como buitres... ¡Así se van a asustar!

Bueno Maga_Lucía, para no ser menos que nadie, te doy la bienvenida.

¡Un saludo!

P.D. Cuenca te pilla más cerca que Barcelona (por lo de las quedadas y eso).  :twisted:

----------


## Maga_Lucía

*ign*, a mi no me importa de que vengan muchos chicos solo por que soy maga, ¿eh?, cuantos más chicos mejor.

----------


## fernandez6

> *ign*, a mi no me importa de que vengan muchos chicos solo por que soy maga, ¿eh?, cuantos más chicos mejor.


Pues te vas a hartar...

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Que va, eso es dependiendo de cualquier persona

----------


## Warper

¡Que suerte tienes Lucía!

En su día, a mi Mensaje de presentación no repondió nadie.

Bienvenida de nuevo.

----------


## Dow

bienvenida warper!

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Jobar, ya llevo 3 páginas

----------


## Chema78

> ¡Que suerte tienes Lucía!
> 
> En su día, a mi Mensaje de presentación no repondió nadie.
> 
> Bienvenida de nuevo.




Si te llamaras Warpar tendrías mas mensajes!   :Wink:  
Ya de paso pues bienvenido.

PD: Esta bien dedicar horas al ensayo y estudio de la magia, pero visto lo visto, los usuarios de este foro deberían dedicar mas tiempo a sociabilizar. jeje

----------


## TxeMa

Entonces no vienes a cenar?

----------


## magomigue

> ¡Que suerte tienes Lucía!
> 
> En su día, a mi Mensaje de presentación no repondió nadie.
> 
> Bienvenida de nuevo.


esque te registraste en un mal dia¡¡¡¡  8-)

----------


## Maga_Lucía

TxeMa,´te referirías a mi, o a otra persona?

----------


## fernandez6

Ey que algún moderador cierre este tema que se nos escapa de las manos ya  :D

----------


## Maga_Lucía

fernandez6, ¿por qué hay que cerrar este tema?, ¿te refieres a MI tema, o a otro en el que estáis hablando?

----------


## fernandez6

Jajaja no hay que cerrar ningun tema lo decia de coña que la gente se esta distrayendo con esta presentación, vamos lo que se comentaba antes que parece que hace falta mas vida social

----------


## Mr Poza

Se echa de menos a Omaller y a Ignoto en este post, siempre mola tener la visión de un par de viejos verdes  :Lol:  

Un abrazo para ambos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Se echa de menos a *Omaller y* a Ignoto en este post, siempre mola tener la visión de un par de viejos verdes  
> 
> Un abrazo para ambos


Por alusiones:

Bienvenida Lucía! Has caido en un foro lleno de adolescentse en plena explosión hormonal y frecuentado por un grupete de viejos verdes que te acosarán sin freno y que son: Un depredador acuático de féminas (Shark), un afrandesado (Jeff, este es más viejo que verde), un cara-topo desconocido (Ignoto, verde y viejo a partes iguales) y un irlandés achisterado (Verde por irlandés y viejo por culpa de la edad). Ten mucho cuidado con ellos porque son muy mala gente. Te ayudarán con la magia, eso sí, pero son de lo peor.

Por cierto... ¿necesitas algún consejo mágico en particular? Planteálo en patrick@magicomalley.com y recibiras ayuda (imprescindible mandar foto tuya o de una amiga si está más buena).  :twisted:

PD: Poza, eres un joven hijo de cabra..... :evil:

----------


## Dow

esto es increible...

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> esto es increible...


¿_Lo cualo_?

----------


## Dow

que por fin me han llegado las navajas de shark, pero eso es otro tema




 :roll:

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

A las chicas no se les conquista con navajas. Prueba a sacar un as de bastos real de la carta, le das un porrazo y te la llevas a al cueva...

----------


## Mr Poza

Como esta el tema... :-)  Me alegra saber que por lo menos sigue el buen humor de nuestro irlandes favorito. 
Oye, del 26 de Marzo al 4 de Abril estaré por los madriles dando guerra, organizas una quedadilla para rememorar viejos tiempos :Confused:

----------


## eidanyoson

Viejos tiempos....¡¡SI!!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Como esta el tema... :-)  Me alegra saber que por lo menos sigue el buen humor de nuestro irlandes favorito. 
> Oye, del 26 de Marzo al 4 de Abril estaré por los madriles dando guerra, organizas una quedadilla para rememorar viejos tiempos


Hecho!

Y para no desvirtuar el tema, estimada Lucía, quedas invitada a unirte a la quedada y así nos conoces. Te advierto que alguno de los habituales (Poza, Carlos Vinuesa, Busyman, Rafa CAma...) son estupendos magos a los que puedes ver en MAdrid en el Laberinto Mágico (Plaza de las artes...).

----------


## Mr Poza

Pero Busy no se apunta a la quedada, que sino se pone a ligar con Lucía y pasa de la magia.

También es un habitual en las quedadas el famoso Miguel Díaz, que si no actua en el laberinto es porque no quiere.

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Patrick I. O'Malley, yo no podré ir a la kedada esa de madrid, porque me voy a mi pueblo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Patrick I. O'Malley, yo no podré ir a la kedada esa de madrid, porque me voy a mi pueblo.


¿Te vas del 16 de marzo al 4 de abril? pero si no es ni Semana Santa?!?!?!?  :(  :( 

Bueno, dinos cuál es tu pueblo y hacemos allí la quedada, si hace falta!!!!!  :Lol:  

Como bien dice Poza, Miguel Díaz es digno de ver... y podemos contar con la presencia de Zarkov que, a su estilo, también tiene mucha magia dentro.

Tu misma!

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Esque mi pueblo está lejos, y es en Málaga.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Pues nada, ota vez será. (Está claro que tendremos que seguir con nuestras 'reuniones de machos'  :( )

----------


## Mr Poza

En cuanto se ha enterado que iban a venirse un par de extrangeros de la talla del Ruso y del Irlandes, que tienen nombre de jefazos de algún grupo terrorista se ha echado hacia atras y nos ha puesto la escusa de lo de su pueblo.

No pasa nada, otra vez será, jajaja. Vosotros echadla un ordago quedando en cualquier otra fecha  :Wink:

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Mr Poza, ¿qué has querido decir con lo de ''echadla un ordago''?, ¿qué significa?.

----------


## Mr Poza

Hi Lucía, joe que horas son estas de estar posteando estas cosas, en fin. Hay que ir un poco mas a la universidad y no hacer tantas pellas, que sino nunca vas a aprender a jugar al mus. 
Echar un ordago en el mus es apostarte la partida. Osea que en el contexto de la frase significa que te digan cualquier otro día para quedar y que vean tu reacción si sigues diciendo que no puedes, es que no quieres, si en cambio dices que si, es que realmente te vas al pueblo. Bueno, o algo así.

Nos vemos  :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

No va a quedar, le damos miedo. Y viendo como insistís es que no me extraña, pobrecita.


 Yo soy ella y os mando a la porra, quedo con Eidan a solas y con eso tengo bastante   :Lol:   :Lol:  









 (Espero que entiendas que solamente es una broma...)

----------


## Maga_Lucía

eidanyoson   :Oops:  te quiero por lo que has dicho, no porque seas guapo  :Oops:

----------


## dreaigon

Madremia, hay veces que es mejor ni escribir, pero por subirme al carro lo haré.

¡¡HOLA LUCIA!! Encantados estamos de que estés aqui

----------


## magomurga

ehhhh...... que salidos ehh :Confused: ?

BUeno lucia, yo tambien estoy disponible... para lo que quieras  :D   :Smile1:   :roll:   :D

----------


## Jeff

Lo primero es lo primero,

Seas bienvenida *Maga_Lucía*, no hace falta estar loco para ser miembrod e este foro... pero ayuda.

Segundo: Habia leido por alli que el Irlandés ese ya no iba a escribir mas, que no tenia tiempo y que dejaba su puesto. Fiesta, flores y kabukis volaron, corrienron rios de champagne, y ¡Pas!, ahi esta otra vez!, no se podria firmar una peticion para sacarlo definitivamente :Confused: 

Bueno a lo que iba   :Oops:  , bienvenida de nuevo!

Nos vemos en el espejo.

----------


## martamagika

743 visitas?  :roll:  :roll: 



bienvenida

----------


## shark

martamagika....para mi siempre serás....martamagika  8-)

----------


## Maga_Lucía

martamagika, ¿dónde has visto tu lo de 743 visitas?.

----------


## martamagika

> martamagika....para mi siempre serás....martamagika  8-)



aisss si esque los del FISM teneis algo especial....:twisted:


maga lucia eso lo miras donde pone lecturas que como ves ya son 797

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Ok. Y otra cosa martamagika, solo llamame Lucía, no hace falta que me llames por mi nombre de usuario, yo si quieres te llamo Marta.

----------


## Danet

Dioos! Una Bienvenida en masa! jejeje a mi no me paso lo mismo :P
Es lo que tiene ser una chica de 20 años jejeje

Pues que decir que no hayan dicho, que aqui estamos para lo que se pueda  :Smile1: 

P.D. Era para ayudar a llegar a las 10 paginas de presentacion jejeje  :Wink1:

----------


## martamagika

> Ok. Y otra cosa martamagika, solo llamame Lucía, no hace falta que me llames por mi nombre de usuario, yo si quieres te llamo Marta.


de acuerdo lucia, yo prefiero que me llamen martamagika  :twisted: ( que me costó mucho pensar el nick!!!)

----------


## shark

> Iniciado por Maga_Lucía
> 
> Ok. Y otra cosa martamagika, solo llamame Lucía, no hace falta que me llames por mi nombre de usuario, yo si quieres te llamo Marta.
> 
> 
> de acuerdo lucia, yo prefiero que me llamen martamagika  :twisted: ( que me costó mucho pensar el nick!!!)


Y tiene merito, porque llamandote ramona y siendo aficionada a la espeleologia, lo logico seria que tu nick fuera ramonaespeleologa.  :twisted:

----------


## martamagika

jajajajajaj

ahora ya todo el mundo sabe mi nombre y profesión... anda que ya te vale! :twisted:

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Los/as nuevos/as que vayan entrando al foro, pues que al menos me den la bienvenida, ¿no?, vamos si quereis.

----------


## zdan

Bueno... (harás tú lo mismo con los nuevos...?)
Bienvenida!!!
Ale, ale!! a por las 6 páginas de respuestas...!

----------


## logos

Salve !!!

        A tus órdenes por acá también y bienvenida!!!

Saludos...

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Gracias

----------


## loloelmago

hola soy manuel de las palmas, apenas llego a los dos años y medio en esto de la magia tengo 31 años, estoy haciendo el curso de iniciacion en la escuela de ana tamariz, y bueno me encantaria retomar las tertulias magicas que se celebraban en las palmas o asistir a ellas si se estan celebrando, agradesco cualquier informacion
 muchisimas gracias a todos
mucha magia

----------


## Dantestorm

Madre mía, ya sabía que se suele contestar en abundancia cuando viene una maga, pero esto... No te asustes, Maga_Lucía, aquí, como podrás comprobar, somos todos muy amables y te ayudaremos en todo lo que podamos. Menos en decirte trucos, claro está. Ah, y bienvenida al foro, que tu paso por aquí te sea gratificante.

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Pues yo doy las gracias a todos los chicos que me dais la bienvenida. Chicos muchísimas gracias a vosotros, me habeis caido estupendamente fenomenal, os quiero.   :Oops:

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Siento ser algo de mala persona, pero ¿por qué la gente nueva que se registra, no me da la bienvenida?

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Perdonadme, por favor.

----------


## dreaigon

por que no le das la bienvenida tu a ellos, ¿que quieres que las 15.000 personas del foro ( la cifra me la he inventado) y las 100 que entran nuevas cada mes te den la bienvenida?

Joer, ya tienes seis páginas, ahora te toca a ti.... :D

----------


## shark

> Siento ser algo de mala persona, pero ¿por qué la gente nueva que se registra, no me da la bienvenida?


Y tu, no es por ser malo, ¿porque no escribes algo en alguna parte del foro para ir colaborando?  8-)

----------


## Maga_Lucía

Pero si quereis vosotros que yo ponga algo, pues decirme algo que se os ocurra y lo pondré.

POSDATA: Pero si cuando yo doy la bienvenida a los nuevos/as, luego no se quien o quienes son los/las que me borran mis mensajes de bienvenida a los/las nuevos.

----------


## magikko

Yo solo quiero aumentar la cantidad de paginas en el tema y dar un saludo. Saludos!



Magikko.




No puedo decir más por que Ella es celosa. Shshshshshs ... asi que recuerden..


Yo no he entrado aquí.



Pd: Tampoco Nemesis y Ayy.

----------


## Tereso

> Pero si quereis vosotros que yo ponga algo, pues decirme algo que se os ocurra y lo pondré.
> 
> POSDATA: Pero si cuando yo doy la bienvenida a los nuevos/as, luego no se quien o quienes son los/las que me borran mis mensajes de bienvenida a los/las nuevos.


Eso es cosa de Shark, pregunta por el foro y te diran quien es el más malo, es el encargado de borrar los mensajes de las magas nuevas por que si no todos los demas saltan como buitres y te llenan la bienvenida hasta con 6 o más páginas.




> Los/as nuevos/as que vayan entrando al foro, pues que al menos me den la bienvenida, ¿no?, vamos si quereis.


Las bienvenidas, generalmente, no las dan quienes llegan sino quienes ya estaban...

----------


## gil_abilen

a mi namas me dieron la bienvenida 2....................................

a si , querias que los nuevos te saludaran :Confused: ??

pos bienvenida  :D 

esto debe ser un record de paginas para una bienvenida , me voy a registrar otra vez pero ahora con nombre de mujer jajaja

saludos

----------


## Dantestorm

> a mi namas me dieron la bienvenida 2....................................
> 
> a si , querias que los nuevos te saludaran??
> 
> pos bienvenida  :D 
> 
> *esto debe ser un record de paginas para una bienvenida* , me voy a registrar otra vez pero ahora con nombre de mujer jajaja
> 
> saludos


Uy, como se ve que no has estado mucho tu... :D  :D  8-)  8-)

----------


## gil_abilen

> Iniciado por gil_abilen
> 
> a mi namas me dieron la bienvenida 2....................................
> 
> a si , querias que los nuevos te saludaran??
> 
> pos bienvenida  :D 
> 
> *esto debe ser un record de paginas para una bienvenida* , me voy a registrar otra vez pero ahora con nombre de mujer jajaja
> ...


claro que se ve , abajo de mi avatar dice cuantos mensajes llevo escritos  :D 

un saludo desde monterrey

----------


## JOKSAN

> Hola a todo el mundo de este foro magia potagia. Me llamo Lucía, y espero saber todo que tenga que ver con la magia, pues porque me gusta.

----------


## Maga_Lucía

> Iniciado por Maga_Lucía
> 
> Hola a todo el mundo de este foro magia potagia. Me llamo Lucía, y espero saber todo que tenga que ver con la magia, pues porque me gusta.


 ¿Solo pones eso?.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Ojalá a todo el mundo le respondieran 7 páginas de bienvenida   :Wink:   :Wink:  

La verdad no os conozco  :Oops:   :Oops:  

 :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  


PD.:

Bienvenida

----------


## magik mackey

Creo que en este foro hay mucho necesitado de compañia femenina.  cuando veis que entra una chica todos a saco  cuando es un chico solo contestan los que realmente se alegran de que entre alguien nuevo en el foro.



Por que dicen amor, si quieren decir sexo..

----------


## Polter

a esto se le llama entrar con todos los honores

bienvenida

----------


## Maga_Lucía

¡¡¡¡Os quiero chicos!!!!  :Oops:

----------

